# The X-Pistol



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

After several clumsy Sling-X-Bows, I wanted a compact plinking toy. A pistol!

Regarding the design, I always liked the Ruger MK2 .22 pistol. So I borrowed the grip/trigger look for my rubber based "competitor".

In order to have some amount of power, I turned the lock around (Stu's idea, in fact) and set for 45 cm (18") draw length (= total length of the weapon).

The trigger is really easy, just a lever that keeps the locks in place and releases them once the trigger is pulled. It is held back with a rubber band, this time it is not visible (under the lock plate).

The lock dowels are drilled off center, so that they are adjustable for different ammo size. Especially the small 8mm balls need very tight settings.

The three TB gold bands (2cm x 1,5cm x 11cm, effective length 8cm) are mighty hard to draw, about 12 kg draw weight.

The weapon shoots the 8mm steel ball with about 70 m/s, 230 fps. Not bad for the cold temperatures (freezing).

It is however more accurate with larger caliber ammo, maybe because the larger balls open the locks more evenly.




























No video, it is already dark outside... maybe next week. This will give me time to make it nicer.

Jörg


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

DUDE.... you build some of the coolest stuff!!

VERY COOL!

Tom


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very cool! The Ruger MKIII pistol is my favorite pistol for plinking too! Cannot wait for the video!


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Yet another great design from your stable , ........marvellous





















!

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very cool, you make things so fast my head spins!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice. Very very nice indeed.

However.

If you are going to model it off a Ruger .22, Where's the silencer, I mean acoustic attenuator.

Come on JS, if anyone can build a sling shot silencer, it's you!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ah! So that's why you've been buying all the small steel balls.

Acoustic attenuator? That's what the victim's mouth is for.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Now that is amazing, how much more fun than a rubber band gun. Well done Joreg


----------



## sanjay (Feb 26, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

I bet this is fun to shoot, looks nice and compact compared to the rifle


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have painted it black, attached rubber scales, even glued washers on in order to make them look the Ruger logos.

Optimized the fork as well, it is now a bit higher, for low powered shots (below 30% draw).

Here is the video:






Jörg


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice cool video.

Jörg - I like your simile, your getting more younger and younger in each video


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 5, 2010)

Tom Krein said:


> DUDE.... you build some of the coolest stuff!!
> 
> VERY COOL!
> 
> Tom


I could not agree more. Some of the coolest stuff out there.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys.

This will be a very successful video, I got 3,600 views within 24 hours.

But then again Kipkay already has almost 600,000 views on his silly slingshot tutorial within one week...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Tom Krein said:


> DUDE.... you build some of the coolest stuff!!
> 
> VERY COOL!
> 
> Tom


When I saw this I thought the SAME thing in my head. DUUUUDEEE!!!!! Awesome work Joerg!


----------

